# Air continually getting into hot side



## Sneuf (Mar 21, 2014)

I recently replaced my hot water heater and put it outside. Ever since I'm continually getting air in the line, hot side only. House is raised foundation, WH on a small slab outside. City water, no well. Any ideas? I've re-piped the house w/ PEX. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

GC huh? Wait for it.... 

Call a licensed plumber.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The Plumbing Zone is designed for Plumbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

